# What's your function?"



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Remember that song we sang in school, "Conjunction Junction"?
Appear some telecom tech does, and one with a sense of humor as well.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I missed that song title. Maybe I went to the wrong school.


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

Just like them slipping in some education while I was watching my Saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I missed that song title. Maybe I went to the wrong school.


OK, back to school for you! :jester:

http://www.school-house-rock.com/conjunction.htmhttp://conjunctionjunction.us/


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> OK, back to school for you! :jester:
> 
> http://www.school-house-rock.com/conjunction.htm


I always liked those. My friend has a tape with all of the different Schoolhouse Rock songs. A blast from the past... :laughing:

As soon as I read the OP, I could hear, "Conjunction junction, what's your function...."


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is one we should all relate to - http://www.school-house-rock.com/Elec.html

:laughing:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I always liked those. My friend has a tape with all of the different Schoolhouse Rock songs. A blast from the past... :laughing:
> 
> As soon as I read the OP, I could hear, "Conjunction junction, what's your function...."


 
What was the years of those shows.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Would have been mid- to late 70's for me. I saw them on Saturday morning cartoons. They are 2-3 minutes or so.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Remember that song we sang in school, "Conjunction Junction"?
> Appear some telecom tech does, and one with a sense of humor as well.


Seems I attended the wrong school also, never heard the song . . .

Have done a bit of lead/paper, twist and solder comm cable splicing earlier on, and witnessed first hand some of the humor left inside those lead splice sleeves by comm techs. You hard core comm guys are laughing off your chairs now, aren't you, thinking about some of those time bombs you left!

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Would have been mid- to late 70's for me. I saw them on Saturday morning cartoons. They are 2-3 minutes or so.


I was on the other side of the world from '72'-'83', so I guess that's why I didn't know the tune.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

I remember those songs from my Saturday morning cartoon days!! (like they have ever really gone away!!!!) and I am in my early 20's. It is all in the shows that you watched!!! Did you guys have Louie the Lightning Bug? My dad is a lineman and I remember thinking it was the coolest thing when I found out that he was the one dressed as Louie the Lightning Bug that used that electrickery to cook a hot dog.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Kletis said:


> ..... Louie the Lightning Bug that used that electrickery to cook a hot dog.


I do that myself to make a hot meal in the middle of winter on the job site.....:laughing:


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm impressed....Do you wear the bug suit though?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Kletis said:


> I'm impressed....Do you wear the bug suit though?


 

God, I hope not, that would really ruin the image.:001_huh:


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I do that myself to make a hot meal in the middle of winter on the job site.....:laughing:


OK, I'll bite. What is a Bug Suit? I googled 'bug suit' and received 557,000 hits.

Did not have time to review all of them, thought you might short circuit me to a 'clip' of a 'bug suit'.

Thank you.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> OK, I'll bite. What is a Bug Suit? I googled 'bug suit' and received 557,000 hits.
> 
> Did not have time to review all of them, thought you might short circuit me to a 'clip' of a 'bug suit'.
> 
> ...


Arc flash PPE. aka Moon suit.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

I was referring to the Louie the Lightning Bug Suit...


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Arc flash PPE. aka Moon suit.


Thanks. I unnerstan now.

Seems I got out of the trade just in time, before all that 'really hevi-duty' PPE became fashonible attire. Fortunately I did not get burned up during my tenure.

I really have never experienced a residential arc-fault breaker either. See 'em in the OrangeBox/Blueboxes, but don't stick my nose too close to 'em . . . 

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Kletis said:


> I was referring to the Louie the Lightning Bug Suit...


Sorry Kletis and 480,

Viewed "Guidelines for Louie the Lightning Bug® Program Licensees and Users of Louie Servicemark Products".

I see we are talking apples and oranges.

Now I am not only arc fault breaker challenged, but also Louie the Lightning Bug challenged. You spose there is any hope for me?

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> Sorry Kletis and 480,
> 
> Viewed "Guidelines for Louie the Lightning Bug® Program Licensees and Users of Louie Servicemark Products".
> 
> ...


I guess I missed out on Louie the Lightning Bug in my younger days.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

Too bad...it was great!!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I always liked those. My friend has a tape with all of the different Schoolhouse Rock songs. A blast from the past... :laughing:
> 
> As soon as I read the OP, I could hear, "Conjunction junction, what's your function...."


We bought the whole DVD box set when it came out. My kids (now 13 & 9) love them! And I love that they love them.

I grew up in the 70's addicted to Saturday morning cartoons .
I don't think there is a Bugs Bunny episode I don't know all or most of the words to. :thumbsup:

Anyone else know all the words to "The Rabbit of Seville"?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I grew up in the 70's addicted to Saturday morning cartoons .
> I don't think there is a Bugs Bunny episode I don't know all or most of the words to. :thumbsup:
> 
> Anyone else know all the words to "The Rabbit of Seville"?


I loved Bugs Bunny. I even watched them with _my_ father - he knew all the older episodes.

I think it was when the Smurfs started in the US is when Saturday cartoons went downhill....


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I loved Bugs Bunny. I even watched them with _my_ father - he knew all the older episodes.
> 
> I think it was when the Smurfs started in the US is when Saturday cartoons went downhill....


 
Now for a trivia question: Bugs Bunny cartoons are like from the 40's aren't they? I know they are still on, that has to say something for the quality of the content and humor. My kids love em, they even got the Hitler reference in one where the scene stops and Bugs is in doughboy gear and says he's heading "over there".


----------



## Ray Cyr (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow, what a nice trip down memory lane. Schoolhouse rock is how I memorized the preamble of our Constitution. I told my 12 year old daughter, just a couple of days ago, that I was always up by 7 a.m. on Saturdays so I could watch cartoons. Her jaw almost hit the floor.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah Ray, my parents bought me an alarm clock and taught me that I could not get out of bed until the first number was a six. This was, of course, after a couple incidents of me watching infomercials at 3 AM and waiting for cartoons to start.


----------



## Ray Cyr (Nov 21, 2007)

Now there's a generational difference. I was told that I couldn't start watching cartoons until the little hand was on the 7 and the big hand was on the 12.:laughing:


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Ray Cyr said:


> Now there's a generational difference. I was told that I couldn't start watching cartoons until the little hand was on the 7 and the big hand was on the 12.:laughing:


Mom, my clock has no hands, when can I watch those cartoons?

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> Mom, my clock has no hands, when can I watch those cartoons?
> 
> Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


 
It is kind of out of place to see a clock with hands in any of the places I seem to work. Oh the simpler times. I was up as soon as the sun as a kid.


----------



## grich (Jan 14, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> ...Anyone else know all the words to "The Rabbit of Seville"?


...or "What's Opera, Doc?" 

Kiwl the wabbit, kiwl the wabbit, kiwl the WABbitt...


----------



## grich (Jan 14, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I guess I missed out on Louie the Lightning Bug in my younger days.


Haven't seen them lately, but Mid American Energy (and Midwest Power, and Iowa Power and Light) have run Louie's safety ads on TV for years. Louie's a nationally licensed thing that Pocos will buy...

http://www.mooresyndication.com/louie/louieprogram.html

Here's a Youtube example...
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hlkh0klcGA


----------



## billsnuff (Dec 29, 2007)

*Hey SPEEDY*

here ya go......
http://web.mit.edu/afs/athena.mit.edu/user/d/r/dryfoo/www/Funny-pages/rab-sev.html


----------

